# Hopefully simple question



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Does a UK clinic accept an egg donor to be from another country? I mean if they travel here, have treatment?!?!


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I can't see why they wouldn't - are you hoping to use a friend/relative who lives abroad? 
They would probably need to be based in the UK for a few weeks during the stimming to egg collection stage, to make it all much easier logistically. 

Hope that helps - even though I don't know the answer for sure!


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes, I have a friend in the US who wants to come through. Or I will give it one more attempt asking my sister in Norway.

Does anyone know if they can have initial tests and so on in their respective countries?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't been involved in egg donation/receiving, but am using a known sperm donor, and my clinic- the Bridge in London were more than happy to accept blood results and scans (for him and me) from elsewhere.  Also  in the **** clinic guide it shows and names some clinics share care with others clinics. I guess you may just have to ask the clinics here.

Best of luck with it all
L xx


----------

